# Drift Cutter Bars



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

The drifts this year have been really getting big with all the wind we are getting.

I checked around the local dealers and none of them stocked the drift cutter bars so I made some out of some scrap aluminum angle I had.
 They really help a lot!
Also from reading this forum I decided to tack my engine and found it was only turning at 3200r's so I bumped it up to 3500 to still say conservative but it did make a noticeable difference in throwing snow.

Good forum - learning good practical things here.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've seen guys use old bars from chainsaws as well, the cool thing about them being you don't need to drill any holes in them.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

94EG8 said:


> I've seen guys use old bars from chainsaws as well, the cool thing about them being you don't need to drill any holes in them.


Scary thought. One of those old style blowers, auger rakes exposed, self driving with no safeties and chainsaw bars as drift cutters. Hope no one puts chains and sprockets on the drift cutters.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ken05 said:


> The drifts this year have been really getting big with all the wind we are getting.
> 
> I checked around the local dealers and none of them stocked the drift cutter bars so I made some out of some scrap aluminum angle I had.
> They really help a lot!
> Good forum - learning good practical things here.


I applaud your ingenuity. I have made them from mild angle that is used in hanging garage door opener track. Works great. I have a Toro 521 that I actually have the real deal. Haven't installed them yet though. Need snow to use them..


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I almost added bars to mine this week too, gonna have to make some when I get time ;-) Great job.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice job with the driftbars. Sort of reminds me of some one elses machine. 

I actually made my new Caesarstone drift bars maybe 1" longer then the Corian bars. When I was out clearing 2 storms ago, I noticed that they really help with tackling a snow drift when I take the machime and go side to side with it. They will knock down a drift really good, BUT...... I should have made them about 4" (+) longer. They would help by knocking the drift down sooner.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Scary thought. One of those old style blowers, auger rakes exposed, self driving with no safeties and chainsaw bars as drift cutters. Hope no one puts chains and sprockets on the drift cutters.


 Sounds like a cool add on for a Bobcat . The auger drive gear is right there any way  If I get up to camp this winter I'll suggest it to my buddy , he doesn't have any of those chain guards on his machine , should be a simple add  I know he has a couple of worn out bars from his chain saw
< insert long disclaimer here  >


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I was a bit lazy and did not put my drift cutters on yet. I mainly use them to prevent me from scratching the machine up against some large boulders that border one side of my driveway. The cutters rub up against them and also knock down the drifts that form against those rocks. This thread was a good reminder to put them on before the next storm.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just bought some Ariens drift cutters from Jacks, took about 4 days, and 20 plus shipping.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

local dealers in central MA were all out of them too. I ordered a set from Jack's online, only to find out later that they're back ordered, (date keeps being pushed out) after they charged my credit card!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 26, 2015)

i did this on mine


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Can I ask a dumb question?

A lot of stuff I read about drift cutters stresses that they're easy to remove or reposition.

Is that just to make the 'blower take up less space in storage or is there some other reason?


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

ELaw said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> A lot of stuff I read about drift cutters stresses that they're easy to remove or reposition.
> 
> Is that just to make the 'blower take up less space in storage or is there some other reason?


it's a storage/safety thing. I've got a few ripped pants and gouged thigh scars that can attest to that! Plus you don't want the bar to get bent either when you smack and catch the side of a ladder you were trying to maneuver past it.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

gto4evr said:


> it's a storage/safety thing. I've got a few ripped pants and gouged thigh scars that can attest to that! Plus you don't want the bar to get bent either when you smack and catch the side of a ladder you were trying to maneuver past it.


What do you sharpen your drift cutters and walk around your garage drunk lol? My Arien's OEM's and nice and smooth with no sharp edges and the same nice thick coating as on the blower body. And, if i need to go real close to something I just knock the snow down off it first so I dont need to scrape the edge of the wall. thats hard on the paint after all.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

Tachead said:


> What do you sharpen your drift cutters and walk around your garage drunk lol? My Arien's OEM's and nice and smooth with no sharp edges and the same nice thick coating as on the blower body. And, if i need to go real close to something I just knock the snow down off it first so I dont need to scrape the edge of the wall. thats hard on the paint after all.


 ya got me....I'm a water balloon filled with vodka!

Okay, I'm exaggerating on the scars, but I find it hard to believe you've never caught yourself on the edge of a piece of thin metal, rounded or not and torn a nice rip into some jeans!


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

gto4evr said:


> ya got me....I'm a water balloon filled with vodka!
> 
> Okay, I'm exaggerating on the scars, but I find it hard to believe you've never caught yourself on the edge of a piece of thin metal, rounded or not and torn a nice rip into some jeans!


Lol nice. That is your problem though, you need to switch to rum. The nectar of gods RRRRRR!!!(my attempt at internet pirate sound). 

Yeah, I ripped my jeans the other day on a nail. Never on snowblower drift cutters though. O crap, now I will rip them on it cause I said that lol.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Making your own is easy but the safety thing is important. Mine are stationary but all I'd really need to do is add a winged nut from a big box store and I'd be able to fold them easily. I bought a 3' piece of boxed steel and some stainless hardware and used florescent orange to paint them.
.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice!

I also like the reflectors... that's a great idea.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread has really taken off since I was here yesterday. 

Anyway those bars were not really anything special - I just cut a piece of angle in half, drilled four holes and bolted them on. Took maybe 15 minutes.

I was thinking of making some better ones out of some scrap stainless 10 ga I have but, those aluminum ones do the job just fine and I rarely need them.

I like the reflectors too!


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> A lot of stuff I read about drift cutters stresses that they're easy to remove or reposition.
> Is that just to make the 'blower take up less space in storage or is there some other reason?


What they said, also I like to tip my snowthrower forward and use the auger buck as a stand when I'm messing around inside the gear case. I even stored it that way through late summer and fall... It takes up a lot of real estate in the shed.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Worn Out Scraper Bars.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Worn Out Scraper Bars.


Good idea Jack. I have heard of people making them out of ply wood. I think they would have to be pretty thick to last.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Man I wish I made some early this yr. Ma be tomorrow be fore it snows again.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I used the search feature and found this post. Interesting. I have always wondered if I should invest in drift cutters. I live on Long Island and may never need them.

I have an Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 and need drift cutters Model #72406900. Lowes near me has them for $21.95. Seems reasonable. Plus they tuck away nicely on the side of the machine when not in use. My only wonder is, will I ever use them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> I have an Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 and need drift cutters Model #72406900. Lowes near me has them for $21.95. Seems reasonable. Plus they tuck away nicely on the side of the machine when not in use. My only wonder is, will I ever use them.


You do understand this is a 5yr old thread, yes ? I think you've answered your own question by taking the time to type the question out and also saying the $21.95 seems reasonable. You may never need them but if you did they do come in handy. If you're just looking for a little push, go for them.








That or you can pick up some flat, "L" or square material from a box store and make your own. I did but they don't fold. Have to say it is kind of annoying as I have caught myself on them a time or two. Keep thinking I need to add some kind of plug, something on the end that isn't so sharp as just the bare end. I could have added some different hardware to be able to fold them but I was in a hurry as I needed them the winter I made them. I sprayed them with orange paint. Also added a self adhesive yellow reflector to each side of the bucket.

.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You do understand this is a 5yr old thread, yes ?
> 
> .
> View attachment 171288


Yes!  But it had good info and reresection seemed better than starting a new thread. 

Just wondering how many in the Long Island area have ever used or needed Drift cutters. My guess is not many. Should I worry about a once in 15 year storm?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Yes!  But it had good info and reresection seemed better than starting a new thread.
> 
> Just wondering how many in the Long Island area have ever used or needed Drift cutters. My guess is not many. Should I worry about a once in 15 year storm?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


far nw nj here, 35 years in this home gone though many a major storm and never needed them,


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Save your money and move on .... I live in CT, and never had them on any of my machines, ever, and never had a need for them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You likely don't need them but it sounds like you want them 
One thing to remember is that from city to city and neighbor to neighbor the situation can change. The way your neighbors landscaping or angle or length of driveway can have a drastic effect on how windblown snow accumulates. I have a 300' driveway that get's drifts. I could easily get away without cutters as I don't have them on all my machines but for me and my driveway they are helpful.
Your machine, your choice.

.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I thought about getting these when I first got my snowblower. Never had a condition when I really needed them. They seemed likely to snag on things, scratch walls and cars.


----------

